# Moundsville, WV - Kimba Y B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Kimba: Petfinder
*More About Kimba*

Kimba, #59118, is a 1-year old German Shepherd. He is a beautfiul dog with ahis black and tan coat and brown eyes. German Shepherd's are very intelligent and Kimba is no exception. She can't wait to have a loving family of her own. The Marshall County Animal Shelter is the proud recipient of two national awards; the Humane Education Achievement Award, and the Paws to Recycle Program for community support. We take all unwanted pets for the prevention of cruelty. Shelter hours are Monday through Saturday from 11:00 to 4:00, and Sunday from 11:00 to 3:00. Telephone: 304-845-9770. Adoption fees for dogs and puppies are $100.00, cats and kittens are $85.00. This price includes all vaccinations, worming, Revolution applications, feline leukemia or canine heartworm testing, spaying or neutering, and rabies vaccination for animals 6 months or older. We know we have the perfect pet for you! 


Kimba is up-to-date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*


Marshall County Animal Shelter
Moundsville, WV
(304) 845-9770


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great age to add a dog to your home...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Pamela - I just sent you a PM about Kimba


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

